# Travel Insurance through 123.ie - Any reviews?



## Bluebean (12 Mar 2009)

Hi, 

having been with axa for years, they are trying to stiff me on my car insurance premium this year, even though I've had no claims, no penalty points, no change since last year at all.  Got a renewal qoute for 810 euro through Axa, they brought it down to 520 within a few minutes on the phone (v annoying, why quote me 810 if they can do it for 520?  Did they think I wouldnt notice it had jumped up by more than 300 since last year?  grrrr).

Anyway, went on to 123.ie, got a quote for 315 fully comp with full NCB protection etc.  With Travelers Insurance, from googling I gather they were previously St. Pauls insurance in Ireland.

Anyone got any experience with these guys?  God forbid I had to claim, would it be torture trying to get the money out of them?  

Are they a trustworthy company?  In so far as any motor insurance company is!

I've asked axa to match the quote but not holding out much hope to be honest - the guy in axa went as far as to say 'you'll probably get a better quote somewhere else but sure I'll give you the figures anyway'....

What should I do?


----------



## mathepac (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Traveler's Insurance through 123.ie - Any reviews?*

I was insured with St. Paul's Traveller's some years ago on their performance car package through 123.ie. I never had a claim, but 123.ie themselves were a nightmare - incorrect car details on renewal notices, demands for premiums already paid, receipts issued for wrong amounts and so on.

It got so bad trying to deal with them by phone and email, that I eventually had to ask a family member living in Dublin to deal with them in person on my behalf.


----------



## Bessa (12 Mar 2009)

*Re: Traveler's Insurance through 123.ie - Any reviews?*

Hi Bluebean, i had a similar experience with Axa last month and changed to 123.ie. I had no problems with the change and saved nearly 400. They are regulated, and seem very keen to get the business.


----------

